# Tucker ate a pincushion!!!



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been sewing holiday bandannas (very cute, photos later) for the dogs to get their photo taken with Santa later today. I went to put a load of wash into the dryer, came back and reached for the pincushion which was missing. I saw little piles of sawdust on the floor. A second later, Tucker came in with it in his mouth. Got it away pretty fast, but no way to know if any pins went down the hatch. Called the vet who wanted to do x-rays, so he's over there now. :doh::doh::doh:

Sheesh! I was so pleased this morning that all the dogs seemed in good shape for the first time a couple weeks. Bella's ear is all better, and Tucker seems to be bouncing back from his prednisone episode. And Tess is doing well on her new meds. And now this!!!! They know me really well over there now. 

Arghh!!! Sorry, just needed to rant a lithe. 

Vet did not seem too worried. Has a plan all set if there are pins in there. Update later....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There are other threads here of dogs eating pins and Christmas tree ornaments. 

One thing to do is to feed him bread so that the bread pushes the pins out.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Omg I am so sorry this happened! Just when things seem to be getting better.. I hope he didn't swallow any pins and this will all be behind you soon. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My boy swallowed a needle when he was about 10 months old. Took him to the vet, and saw it on xray. They sent me to the E vet for an endoscopy, in the 15 minutes it took to get there, it has punctured his lung. He came through the surgery and fully recovered......wishing Tucker the best!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh gosh, Maddie did the same-ish thing a few months ago. X-rays were definitely in order. I hope all is well with your puppy.

Let us know!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*He's OK*

Just heard from the vet. Nothing shows up in the x-rays! 

:artydude
arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Alright! Glad things are looking up!!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Hurray!!!!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Great news!!! Don't forget to post those bandana pictures.

Pete


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Boy, never a dull moment now that you have 3 canines running around!! So glad Tucker didn't ingest the pins.


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

that's great!!! glad he's OK. I heard about something similar happening a dog swallowed 6 pins the vet charged the owner for the first x-ray but with the owners permission took some more and watched as the pins went through the dog in a neat little row through his digestive system and came out with no problems.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So glad it was a false alarm and that Tucker had not swallowed any pincushion. When we had the house siding redone, we had a couple of close call with nails even though we swiped the yard with a magnet every day and it is not fun.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great to hear he is ok!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A couple years ago Andy ate my birthday cake, which had 4" long toothpicks on the "HAPPY BIRTHDAY" letters.

Our vet said give him bread spread with Vaseline, which would coat the toothpicks and help them come out the other end. Worked like a charm.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG!!! I don't know whether to laugh or cry when I read threads like this one. We have a pup who eats anything she can get her mouth around fast enough, so this is a good reminder to me about all sewing gear. Who would think that a pin cushion might taste good?! This would never occur to me. :uhoh:  :doh: 

And the recommendations for bread and vaseline just make me laugh. Good to know these things when disaster strikes, but so funny that we know them. 

I'm thrilled for you and Tucker that the xrays are clear!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad that turned out Ok.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Glad your boy is ok. I know how scary that can be, my girl has ate her fair share of weird/bad things that have landed us at the vets more than once. 

Again, so glad everything turned out ok!! 

Looking forward to seeing the bandana photos as well. I love putting holiday ones on my guys, it's just so darn cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a day this has been ... We went later than planned to see Santa because I lost so much time taking Tucker to the vet, etc. I felt really bad for him because he gets so anxious there. He was shaking like a leaf in the waiting room. 

The bandannas came out well. Ironically, because I didn't have as much time to work on them, I ended up finishing them with safety pins. :doh: Thankfully no one got poked! I'm going to finish sewing them so the dogs can wear them Christmas day without pins! 

Santa was great. He was a volunteer at the SPCA and did a great job. As I predicted, Bella barked ferociously at Santa, then Tucker and Tess chimed in. Once they settled, we got some good pictures.

I think Bella was excited about her bandanna, oddly enough. She really seemed to like having it on and seemed to like the bell. Very cute. 

My daughter has the pictures on her camera, and is on the computer right now playing a game. But I will post some pictures tomorrow. 

For the time being, we are all home in one piece, and all exhausted. The dogs have crashed from all the excitement.

P.S. Events like today's with pin cushion is why I bought health insurance for the dogs!,


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So glad Tucker is OK. I'll check back manana Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------

